# As if I don't have enough on my plate!



## cruzn57 (Jul 2, 2012)

Picked this up this week end,   53 stude  1/2 tn pick up.
has must II front end, P/S, disc brakes,  tubbed rear , with10 bolt .
NO RUST!
I have a 454 sitting in the garage , MMMM. sounds like a match to me! 

View attachment R53 stude home 005.jpg


View attachment R53 stude home 016.jpg


View attachment R53 stude home 007.jpg


View attachment r53 stude home 001.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 2, 2012)

Thats a cool looking truck. I am jealous. Is it going on the back burner or are you gonna start working on it?


----------



## Otahyoni (Jul 2, 2012)

No rust huh... 

Whats on the door?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 2, 2012)

it "Patina"   you know , age,  experience,  LOL
no rusted thru metal.!
(you ought to have seen some of my past projects, if you want rust)

its the "next" project,  
gathering parts for it, 
I'll finish the 57   1st!


----------



## Otahyoni (Jul 3, 2012)

I know about rust... I've only had a couple vehicles that didnt have.....much......


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2012)

Does it have running gear in it?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 3, 2012)

naw,  its  empty,   which is fine with me, (less junk sitting around )
I think it'll look just like this when completed,  don't have to wash and wax it  this way, LOL
I'll remove the dents, and primer them , may remove some "patina"


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe you should just give it to me?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 3, 2012)

since your were kind enough to offer your wife to me!   :thumbsup:







but I have enough headache as it is, so I'll pass,


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2012)

I was gonna say why do you want a pregnant woman.


Deal.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 3, 2012)

Chris said:


> I was gonna say *why do you want a pregnant woman*.
> 
> 
> Deal.



Well...he can't get her pregnant thats for sure.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 3, 2012)

I was gonna say cause I'm to lazy to make her pregnant.

but I'll just shut up and smile


----------



## Trophyman (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice find! Original frame? Frame been modified?


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 17, 2012)

has must Ii front end, and narrowed rear frame rails, w/ 10 bolt for now,
will eventually get a narrowed 9in, as I have a 454 and 4L80E for it, 
454 is  rect port, 4 bolt, steel crank  , was in my boat with 8-71 blower,
sold the boat and blower , but kept the motor.
I'm way over  due in getting the 57 done,  but it will be completed soon!
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Trophyman (Aug 18, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> has must Ii front end, and narrowed rear frame rails, w/ 10 bolt for now,
> will eventually get a narrowed 9in, as I have a 454 and 4L80E for it,
> 454 is  rect port, 4 bolt, steel crank  , was in my boat with 8-71 blower,
> sold the boat and blower , but kept the motor.
> ...



Everything in it own time Don't rush it! When it's done, it will be fabulous; it's a great looking car already.

I started with 4L80E in my 57. Traded a friend a 6-71 huffer for a 6L90E that needed a freshen up. I rebuilt it with Alto Red Eagle clutches and Kolene steels. Added a few tricks with the module and I get a nice shift and great reliability. 

That 454 with that trans is going to be really nice in that truck:thumbsup:


----------

